

Apollo 11 in Pictures - dangoldin
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/07/remembering_apollo_11.html

======
dangoldin
The "Big Picture" feature there has a lot of interesting themes but not all of
them are "hacker" quality. I still suggest exploring it though.

~~~
robin_reala
One that I think would qualify for HN is their set from last August on the
Large Hadron Collider:

[http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2008/08/the_large_hadron_co...](http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2008/08/the_large_hadron_collider.html)

~~~
wizard_2
When is that coming back online?

~~~
robin_reala
Latest news suggests mid-November:
<http://user.web.cern.ch/user/news/2009/090716.html>

------
bitdiddle
Well I was 15, working in a pizza shop. The owner was grousing about all that
tax money spent and they couldn't get the g*d-damned door open... typical
government project...

Can you imagine the guts it takes to strap yourself down on top of that much
liquid fuel? Trust me guys, it's all lined up, should work fine..

But the real question for HN is: Was all that IBM 360 software at mission
control GPL or BSD?

------
csomar
Apollo 11 (that landed in the moon) has a very small size compared to the
rocket that was launched from the earth.

Can someone explain to me, how it got the sufficient energy to escape from the
moon gravity? (photo35)

photo32: is there wind in the moon?

~~~
tfincannon
The engineers at Grumman went to extraordinary lengths to trim weight from the
Lunar Module so that its single ascent engine could boost it from the lunar
surface. The book Moon Lander by chief engineer Thomas J. Kelly tells the
story.

The flag was extended by a wire along the top.

------
DannoHung
Does anyone know if that original tape footage that was recently found has
been released yet? And if it's available for viewing anywhere?

~~~
rimantas
It was not found. Daily Express report was fiction:
<http://twitter.com/bnjacobs/status/2374782343> Bob Jacobs is NASA Deputy
Assistant Administrator for Public Affairs.

~~~
callahad
It was found.

"NASA will hold a media briefing at 11 a.m. EDT on Thursday, July 16, at the
Newseum in Washington to release greatly improved video imagery from the July
1969 live broadcast of the Apollo 11 moonwalk."

[http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2009/jul/HQ_M09-125_Newseum_...](http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2009/jul/HQ_M09-125_Newseum_Apollo_tapes.html)

~~~
brown9-2
NPR claims some of them were erased:
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1066370...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=106637066)

------
tybris
You see it was all fake? Buzz Aldrin wasn't really posing in front of the
moon. It was just a picture.

------
scapegraced
Where's the set?

